# ~moth brown & malibu barbie TUT!~ [pic heavy]



## ..kels* (Mar 6, 2007)

holy moley.. this tutorial business was a LOT harder than i had anticipated. i apologize for the shit-tastic pictures. the lighting in my bathroom is horrible & makes everything look orange-y. bear with me please! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





this is the look we're trying to achieve.





clickable thumbnail. clicky clicky!!



all my supplies.





start off with a moisturized face & some chapstick. as you can see i'm a bit shy about posting my bare face.





squeeze a little smidgeon of photofinish primer on your finger.





dab it all over your face & rub it in.





get your handy dandy mini kabuki brush. (this guy is seriously small!)





dibble dabble it in your loose blot powder.





buff onto your t-zone & anywhere else that you get oilies.





take your 182 & pick up some bare minerals. swirl, tap, buff.. you know the drill.





buff buff buff





take the 194. again.. swirl, tap.





cover up any nasty pimples & eyebags.





take the mini kabuki ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) & buff all the spots you've concealed.





apply beige-ing s/s from the lashline to just above the crease.





"blend" with the sonia kashuk concealer brush.





load up the 239 with moth brown e/s.





apply to the inner 2/3's of the eye.





sweep it from the inner corner up into the crease using the windshield wiper technique.





this is what it should look like.





load up the 219 with some black tied e/s.





apply to outer v as demonstrated in the picture.





sweep from the outer corner, through the crease & out to the inner corner.





now lightly "drag" the black tied e/s into moth brown e/s to create a gradient. you can go back & forth between dragging moth brown into black tied & dragging black tied into moth brown until everything is blended.





apply your highlight to the browbone (underneath the brow). i used shroom e/s with Quo's "all over shadow" brush.





take the 217 & blend. use both the windshield wiper method & little circular motions along the crease.





i find that after i blend, the colours are too faded. so i take the 219 & apply more black tied e/s directly to the crease.





i use transparent tape to clean up the shape of my shadow & to get rid of any fallout.





take the 212 & load up on some moth brown e/s.





apply to the inner 2/3's of the lower lashline.





pick up some black tied with the same brush.





apply to the outer 1/3 of the lower lashline.





now take your cheapy eye pencil & tightline your upper lashline.





line your waterline however you like. fluidline irritates my eyes, so again i use the pencil.





take a soft angled brush (i use annabelle's A-14 liner brush from walmart) & dip it in blacktrack f/l.





line your upper lashline keeping as close to the lashes as possible.





curl your lashes. i use the shu uemera curler & clamp down lightly in 3 different places along my lashes to get a softer & more natural looking curl.





apply maybelline full & soft mascara.





wait for it to dry & comb out any clumps.


& now for the "fake lash tut"





apply benefit's badgal lash.





i know a lot of people are against curling lashes after they've applied mascara (due to breakage & whatnot) but i've never had any problems, so i curl those bad boys again!





& voila! instant falsies!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








clean up & fill your brows. finished eyes.





take the 168 & load up on peachtwist blush.





make the signature fishy face & apply into the hollows of your cheeks & up towards the temples.





get out your trusty 182 & buff until it hurts!!! we don't want any harsh lines here..





then take the 187SE (smaller than the FS 187.. or if you have the 188, use that) & get some NARS orgasm blush.





time for the cheesy grin.. smile & apply orgasm from the apples of your cheeks up towards the temples. buff it all together.





take the FS 187 & sweep up some lightscapade MSF.





apply lightly to your cheekbones.





for the millionth time break out the mini kabuki (can you tell i love this brush??!) & load up on BE mineral veil. swirl, tap &.....





buff all over your face to set the makeup.





time for the lips! my chapstick is really slippery so i take a tissue & blot most of it off.





apply rocking chick l/s.





& apply malibu barbie l/g over it.





& you're all done! now strike a pose! or two.. or three..


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Mar 6, 2007)

you did such a great job, thanks for sharing.  This look is beautiful on you!  I <3 Moth Brown!!!


----------



## zori (Mar 6, 2007)

Thx for such a great tutorial. Moth Brown looks gorgeous on you.


----------



## little teaser (Mar 6, 2007)

this is a awesome tut, you did a beautiful job, mothbrown look good on you.

dont be shy.. you look flawless with out makeup


----------



## Kim. (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks for posting this it looks great totally something I could actually do!


----------



## macface (Mar 6, 2007)

I love it very pretty.


----------



## Jools (Mar 6, 2007)

I really like your look/tut! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can't wait to get my Moth Brown...


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Mar 6, 2007)

*LOVE this tutorial..Thank you so much for taking the time...I just got Moth Brown, and now I have a lil' better idea of what to do with it!*


----------



## dreamqueen (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks so much!  I love the tape idea!  I'll have to try that!


----------



## *Luna* (Mar 6, 2007)

I think you've just created my favorite smokey eye ever! This is a great tutorial!!!


----------



## poppy z (Mar 6, 2007)

thanks for this tut! it's great!


----------



## xkatietron (Mar 6, 2007)

AWESOME tutorial! and might i say, your skin is amazing. ah.maz.ing.


----------



## SELFstyled (Mar 6, 2007)

Very nice! It really brought out your pretty blue eyes!


----------



## goink (Mar 6, 2007)

wow. you're really pretty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i have to try this with my moth brown.


----------



## n_c (Mar 7, 2007)

That was a great tut...good job...that lip color looks fab on you!


----------



## MacMickey (Mar 7, 2007)

Beautiful, I love it.


----------



## xJUDYx (Mar 7, 2007)

very cute! makes me wanna go to MAC right now to get moth brown! great tut!


----------



## veilchen (Mar 7, 2007)

You look so pretty, and the tut is awesome! Especially the tip to use some tape to get rid of any fallout is really neat!


----------



## Ciara (Mar 7, 2007)

Verry Pretty!!!  Thanks for the great tut!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



your eyes look amazing.


----------



## Showgirl (Mar 7, 2007)

lol, I just posted a pictureless EOTD describing a Moth Brown smoky eye too, but yours rocks, it really shows off the beautiful irridescence of this eyeshadow plus YOUR SKIN IS FLAWLESS luv!!!

I am totally stealing your "tape trick" too, thanks for this!


----------



## puffyamiyumifan (Mar 7, 2007)

Great Tut!  I love it... now I need moth


----------



## micky_mouse (Mar 7, 2007)

your makeup always looks great its not fair
you have great skin too


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Mar 7, 2007)

this is good!!


----------



## Jayne (Mar 7, 2007)

great tut !!


----------



## snowkei (Mar 7, 2007)

woooooooo~ I love ur eye makeup and your lipcolor!!!nice tut!!thanks!!


----------



## labwom (Mar 7, 2007)

I love this tutorial! You look great!!!


----------



## ginger9 (Mar 7, 2007)

WOW moth brown really makes your beautiful blue eyes pop! 

Thanks for taking time to do this lovely tutorial. And by the way you still look great without makeup! Keep up the good work


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Mar 7, 2007)

GORGEOUS!! so flawless, and you are amazingly cute


----------



## juicyaddict (Mar 7, 2007)

looks very good on you!  very easy to follow too!


----------



## xachickx (Mar 7, 2007)

So pretty!  Love the eyes in this look.  You look great without the makeup too (so jealous of your skin).


----------



## emilyjoy (Mar 8, 2007)

Great tut!
I'm going to have to try this when I can get my hands on all the supplies


----------



## kimmy (Mar 8, 2007)

you are way too cute! i thought i was the only one that used tape hahaha i'm glad to see i'm not.


----------



## tadzio79 (Mar 8, 2007)

You did a fabulous job!!! Thanks for the tut!


----------



## applefrite (Mar 8, 2007)

It is very beautiful . 
Now , I want Mothbrown


----------



## user79 (Mar 8, 2007)

You did a great job, thanks for entering and good luck!


----------



## jenii (Mar 8, 2007)

Awesome tutorial for an awesome look!


----------



## daisydeadpetals (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks, this is a great tutorial!  I really love this look and the tape trick!!


----------



## kaneda (Mar 9, 2007)

You look gorgeous!  Thanks for posting. 

By the way, you are SO pretty without makeup - you don't NEED to be shy about posting a bare pic


----------



## Pure Vanity (Mar 9, 2007)

Aw your lovely
thanks great tut.


----------



## Katja (Mar 9, 2007)

*That's totally hot.  Great tut!!*


----------



## riri101 (Mar 9, 2007)

LOVe it!


----------



## Bianca (Mar 9, 2007)

Awesome, your tutorial is very helpful! We have similar coloring (pale skin, blue eyes) so now I MUST get Moth Brown lol. I hope I look as good in it as you do! Thanks hon!


----------



## ch33tah (Mar 11, 2007)

you have teh cutest freckles! 

=]


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Mar 13, 2007)

Great job! And I love the little tidbit about using transparent tape to even up the outside shadow line,.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'll have to try that!


----------



## Aesha (Mar 15, 2007)

This is a beautiful tutorial. I can't wait to try this tomorrow. I've been looking for a way to use Moth Brown on my lids... I tink I even thought of these two colors togeher, but was afraid it would look not so good. Thanks again!


----------



## mzcelaneous (Mar 15, 2007)

What a great tutorial! I'm going to have to try this out


----------



## Kiwi Girlie (Mar 15, 2007)

You look beautiful, I just got Moth brown and have a similar skintone with freckles also. So i'll have to try this and see if I can pull it off like you do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You've also just convinced me to go buy Malibu Barbie l/g and Rocking Chick l/s if my counter still has them (hope so). That lip combination looks truly amazing on you with the smokey eyes.

What shade in BM do you use if you don't mind me asking? And do you think the Mineral Veil makes a big difference, I was going to get it but wasn't sure if it did. 

Thanks for the Great tutorial, Hope to see more from you. I love your fotd's too, your really talented.


----------



## ..kels* (Mar 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kiwi Girlie* 

 
_What shade in BM do you use if you don't mind me asking? And do you think the Mineral Veil makes a big difference, I was going to get it but wasn't sure if it did._

 
i use it in Light. i don't think Mineral Veil is really necessary at all. i have a super oily t-zone though so i usually blot with powder before AND after my makeup application.  i tend to use the Mineral Veil after my foundation because it claims to "set" the makeup, but it doesn't make a difference if i use MAC's loose blot powder instead. to me they're both just sheer loose powders. HTH!


----------



## Kiwi Girlie (Mar 16, 2007)

Thanks heaps for responding 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Awesome, thought that it would be Light.

That's good to hear, I already have MAC blot powder so I'll stick with that if theres not much difference


----------



## Simi (Mar 16, 2007)

Wow, it's great. Love the tutorial.


----------



## MsButterfli (Mar 17, 2007)

thanks gonna try this tonight


----------



## Peach_patch (Mar 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *little teaser* 

 
_this is a awesome tut, you did a beautiful job, mothbrown look good on you.

dont be shy.. you look flawless with out makeup_

 
Yes - totally you look great with and without the makeup!


----------



## flowerhead (Mar 27, 2007)

You look amazing, lovely earthy eye. And you have really nice skin


----------



## elongreach (Mar 28, 2007)

You look great with and without makeup!  Thanks for the lesson!  I'm gonna get that tightlining down if it's the last thing I do!


----------



## Fairybelle (Mar 28, 2007)

You did a great job!!  I pretty much have all those colors, so I will give this look a shot!


----------



## Coqui (Mar 28, 2007)

Wow, that Look is really rocking, love it!!


----------



## c00ki312 (Mar 28, 2007)

you're so pretty and have great skin! thanks for this tut and moth brown looks great on u!


----------



## CaraAmericana (Mar 30, 2007)

Tape! Flipping genious!


----------



## breathless (Apr 3, 2007)

awesome job! thanks for posting!


----------



## Simi (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## makeupgal (Apr 4, 2007)

Nicely done!  I loooooove me some Moth Brown.


----------



## roxy (Apr 5, 2007)

wow! that was really well done.

very good tutorial


----------



## janelle811 (Apr 6, 2007)

Ohhhh what a gorgeous look!  I want to try it out now


----------



## SpareMyHeart (Apr 6, 2007)

The tape under the eye thing is genius!


----------



## CubNan (Apr 9, 2007)

I love Moth Brown!


----------



## JULIA (Apr 9, 2007)

You are such a cutie.


----------



## User49 (Apr 10, 2007)

*This is a super cute tut! I love it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Very Pretty and very helpfull! Good clear pictures!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*


----------



## MACisME (Apr 12, 2007)

i like when u used the tape! good jobb..


----------



## stefania905 (Apr 15, 2007)

cute!!


----------



## yummy411 (Apr 18, 2007)

very good! you look beautiful! one thing i like that you did was really broke down all the steps... even the different layers of color and blending.. more than a few times i have been confused about the different layers of color and why.. but simply as you stated.. blending sometimes makes the color disappear so you are just adding more.. ha! LOL   great job and tut!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 man! i have to wait until when? june/july? for that rocking chic that i missed out on! and you did your lips my way... sans liner!! =) thank you for the help!


----------



## laura-doll (Apr 18, 2007)

this is really nice


----------



## Miss World (Apr 29, 2007)

thanks for the awesome tutorial!


----------



## clamster (Jul 4, 2007)

love love love it!!


----------



## Kelaia (Jul 4, 2007)

So nice! Is that Sephora mini-kabuki still available?? I neeeed one for my eye area, lol


----------



## addicted*to*MAC (Jul 5, 2007)

you are SO gorgeous, i love your freckles they are so cute & your skin is flawless im jeloussss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you did a great job x x


----------



## stevoulina (Jul 5, 2007)

Awesome!!


----------



## rollergirl (Jul 8, 2007)

This is amazing!! Well done! I have Moth Brown in the mail and am now really looking forward to using it - thanks!


----------



## Magic Markers (Jul 9, 2007)

The tape... I can't get over that I never thought of this. Brilliant. I always have trouble with the shape.


----------



## ViV04 (Jul 9, 2007)

wow very pretty!!! I love all the colors!


----------



## Fati (Jul 9, 2007)

Lovely!

thanks


----------



## AppleDiva (Jul 9, 2007)

LOVE THE TAPE IDEA!! Eyes look awesome!!


----------



## tiramisu_kake (Jul 11, 2007)

mb looks soo nice one yOU!


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Jul 12, 2007)

love it!! never thought of using those two together.


----------



## DamenesGirl (Jul 15, 2007)

love it love it love it, you have amazing eyes


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jul 17, 2007)

Very pretty!!!


----------



## ChanelAddicted (Jul 20, 2007)

*This looks really great on you! Nice job!*


----------



## Wannabe Junkie (Aug 6, 2007)

Thanks for the tutorial. It's a really pretty look. 

You have fabulous skin by the way.


----------



## laguayaca (Aug 6, 2007)

awesome i love it


----------



## jdepp_84 (Aug 6, 2007)

Nice job!


----------



## Jill35 (Aug 6, 2007)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Hilly (Aug 6, 2007)

GORGEOUS!! I love your freckles!!


----------



## x.miranda (Aug 7, 2007)

This is fabulous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thank you!


----------



## sassychix (Aug 8, 2007)

this is just brilliant! ur so pretty n u totally made me understand the tutorial esp with placement of eyeshadow =]


----------



## babylux (Aug 22, 2007)

transparent tape? Great idea!!


----------



## mrsjeffhardy (Aug 25, 2007)

that was SUCH a great tutuorial!! maybe the best one ive seen on here! i loved it!!! and omg you are sooo cute without makeup too,i dunno why you put your hand over your face lol 

lovely!


----------



## dollypink (Aug 25, 2007)

love it


----------



## delidee32 (Aug 26, 2007)

You look gorgeous.  Love the e/s it really makes your eyes pop.  Cute freckles too


----------



## ilorietta (Aug 26, 2007)

Lovely! i bought 3 mb after watching this!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 7, 2007)

your skin is like wax... so smooth! cute look


----------



## lovesittxx (Nov 7, 2007)

Aw you are such a doll! I loved your tut, so cute! Thanks!


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 7, 2007)

So pretty! Moth Brown is one of my all time favorite shadow colors!


----------



## xjsbellamias13 (Nov 7, 2007)

I love this look!
you need to post more tuts soon!


----------



## Joyness (Dec 17, 2007)

I know this is an older tut - but just wanted to say thanks b/c some of the awesome tips in this will really help me! I love the entire look!


----------



## athenav (Dec 17, 2007)

You are so beautiful.  Thanks for the wonderful tutorial.


----------



## Kristal (Dec 18, 2007)

you did a great job, you look gorgeous!!


----------



## kisa (Jan 10, 2008)

Sooo pretty, both yourself and the makeup!!


----------



## Patricia (Jan 12, 2008)

very nice!!! love your tiny freckles


----------



## gymangel812 (Jan 12, 2008)

wow i need to get moth brown & black tied! great tutorial!


----------



## cuiran (Jun 21, 2008)

Super nice tutorial! I love it!


----------



## marreyes38 (Jun 22, 2008)

love the eyes...you should try a nude or lighter lip with it it will make your eyes pop more...GREAT JOB!!!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 24, 2008)

pretty


----------



## jin1022000 (Jun 24, 2008)

Very Nice tut! imma try this look soon ^^


----------



## OohJeannie (Jun 24, 2008)

I love Barbieeeeee.. lol Very cute look!!


----------



## richelleneB (Jun 25, 2008)

you look very pretty!


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Jun 26, 2008)

GR8 tut !!


----------

